# Easter Morning MS Limit



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Well with the wind finally easing up I decided to go check out my little "private" bayou in Jackson County. Started at 11 but it was a little windy and muddy still so didnt do much in the first hour but about midnight the wind died and the water cleared and I was able to put a pretty decent limit together from midnight to 2am. No doormats in the bunch but all just good 13 to 19 inch fish with most going 14 to 16 inches. Hope everyone is having a great Easter!


----------



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

You had to go and one up me didn't you. I saw another skiff in the bayou but figured it wasn't you. They had two stadium lights on the front of their boat. Really lit the place up. That was around ten though. Looks like you were wading. I gotta find me a "private" bayou.


----------



## mopbucket (Mar 29, 2008)

Great job. I fished for 4 hours Friday night, inthe pensacola area,and found only 7 fish. It was great to be on the water though. CONGRATS!!!

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Mess and It's good to see those Miss. Reports coming in


----------



## kritzzz (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey MopBucket:

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>I think that I saw you out there... on thefar end with somered headedchick.... bet she gigged all of them 7, huh? 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblPostSignature>


----------



## mopbucket (Mar 29, 2008)

YEA, My wife thinks shes very funny!!!

:nonono:nonono:nonono

oke


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

NICE!!


----------

